# Internal Bar Code Tag



## iMan (Jan 15, 2008)

When you go to a clothing retailer they usually have a white tag with the UPC and a proliferated tab along the bottom with the price. The tags are attached with strips of "I" shaped plastic. I would like to open a little store and want a dell POS system. How can I make my own bar code / price tags for INTERNAL use. I don't need an official UPC or anything like that. Just something that looks official and works with a scanner.

How can I get:
- the bar code / price tags?
- the plastic T shaped things to attach the tag
- the tag gun 
- print the bar code


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

This thread should answer all of your questions:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t34623.html


----------

